# Gooey, stinky neck



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a rescue here that I'm seriously considering adopting. He and Chaucer have been playing by grabbing each other's necks, jowels etc. (Nothing unusual for young dogs.) Now Chaucer has this goey, light brown stuff all over his fur on his neck. I'm assuming it's blood and maybe puss???? It doesn't smell foul; but it doesnt' smell right. It's a large area, as large as the palm of my hand. When I try to part the fur, I see that it's red and sore looking. Touching it really is painful for Chaucer. I tried washing it with Novalsan yesterday and did put some Panalog on it. Today, Chaucer won't let me near it. Any thoughts about 1. how to treat it? 2. how to cover it? 3. how to keep my rescue dog away from it?

Thanks.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Gosh - it sounds like a hot spot - maybe from it being moist all day from the puppers playing?


----------



## Tom (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm inclined to believe the same - a hot spot. If that's the case, the best therapy is to keep the spot dry. Jo Ellen has a "hot spot cure" that she swears by. She uses medicated Gold Bond Powder.

The following is a post authored by Jo Ellen on another forum. I know she wouldn't mind me reposting it as it will, hopefully, bring relief to your fur-baby. Anyways, here goes:

***
*Jo Ellen's Hot Spot Cure: Extra Strength Gold Bond Medicated Powder.*

It WORKS. 

I have used it myself, several times. The last episode was several years ago when one hot spot turned into half a dozen over a large area in just 2 days. I was trying hydrogen peroxide and tea tree oil, Wonderdust (which was AWFUL by the way) -- not working. I was just that close to going to the vet and having her shaved, steroids, the whole 9-yards when I ran across a suggestion to use the Gold Bond. I tried it. I poured it on liberally, on all affected areas, patted it down and prayed. Not 12 hours later, I could see a huge noticeable improvement. The redness was gone, the pus was dried, the wounds were drying. It was practically miraculous. I swear. The hot spots were all gone, all of them, completely, in less than a week. 

I am never without the Gold Bond during the summer months. I don't keep her collar on her when she's indoors or when she's wet. I brush her daily and am very aware all the time what her skin is doing. I use the gold bond when she's hot or when she's just generally itchy, after she comes out of the pond she likes to fish in....she hasn't had a hot spot in over two years. I used to dread these things like nothing else, but not anymore.

Try the gold bond first. Be liberal with it, it's not going to hurt. Stay away from wet ointments as they don't promote the drying that is needed, not the same way the Gold Bond does. If you don't notice an improvement within 24 hours, then you're best bet is the vet. But I'd bet money it won't be necessary.

Do yourself and your golden a favor -- get the Gold Bond. It's got a strong smell but you get used to it after a while. And if there ever comes a time when you need it and you see how well it works, you won't care anymore how it smells. It's just a godsend, pure and simple. 

That's my testimony 

***


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

One of my friends suggested a hot spot. Do they ooze? Are they that tender? (Chaucer isn't usually a wuss.) Anyone have a picture of one?


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Here's a pic:

http://www.scooterthecocker.com/largehotspot2.JPG

Yes they sort of ooze - get kind of gummy and they must feel bad because dogs usually rip the hair out and lick and chew at them - they probably itch. Try the Gold Bond - the key to a hot spot is to keep it dry.


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the picture. Chaucer's is much much bigger than that. But it's possible there was an irritation from his prong collar (though he hasn't worn it in almost a week) and all the saliva and play made it worse. He's my third golden and I guess I've been very lucky because this is the first hot spot I've ever seen.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Tom!! Yep, that's my story.

If the wound is really as large as the palm of your hand, I would try the gold bond immediately -- JUST the gold bond, nothing else, don't even wash it. If you don't see a noticeable improvement by this time tomorrow night or within 12 hours, see your vet at once.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

My cousin had a Golden mix that used to get them on her hips - the hot spot would go from a quarter size to a saucer size within an hour - she was a relentless chewer and she would rip the hair out in hunks.

Jake used to get them from laying on damp leaves - I truly believe it was a mold allergy.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It definitely could be a hot spot on your sweetie. If it is in the neck skin it's an area that doesn't dry well- a common cause of hot spots.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You should shave the hair off of the sore and an area around it until you see healthy skin around it, then as has been suggested cover it with Gold Bond powder, and use a lot, pack it on. You want the spot to be dry.

Hot spots can spread like wildfire in just a matter of hours, it if gets larger after using the powder you need to see the vet.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Nancy,

I'm just getting home tonight and missed your phone call!

How is the Chaucer man tonight? I hope he's better or at least you know what it is, hopefully nothing too serious.


----------

